# [risolto] Revdep-rebuild tanti "broken" ma non ricompila

## duffimc

Salve a tutti...

Cosa significa quando revdep-rebuild mostra tanti borken ma non ricompila nessun pacchetto??

Mi è capitato di eseguirlo e come output ho ottenuto (mostro solo una parte è molto lungo):

```

broken /usr/bin/guarddog (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/kasablanca (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/bin/tellico (requires  libkcal.so.2 libktnef.so.1 liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/egroupwarewizard (requires  libkabc_xmlrpc.so.1 libkabinterfaces.so.1 libkcal.so.2 libkcal_xmlrpc.so.1 libkdepim.so.1 libknotes_xmlrpc.so.1 libktnef.so.1 liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/exchangewizard (requires  libkabc_newexchange.so.1 libkcal_newexchange.so.1 libkcal.so.2 libkdepim.so.1 libkgroupwarebase.so.0 libkgroupwaredav.so.0 libktnef.so.1 liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/groupwarewizard (requires  libgpgme++.so.0 libgpgme.so.11 libkabc_groupwise.so.1 libkabckolab.so.0 libkabc_newexchange.so.1 libkabc_slox.so.0 libkabc_xmlrpc.so.1 libkabinterfaces.so.1 libkcal_groupwise.so.1 libkcalkolab.so.0 libkcal_newexchange.so.1 libkcal_slox.so.0 libkcal.so.2 libkcal_xmlrpc.so.1 libkdepim.so.1 libkgroupwarebase.so.0 libkgroupwaredav.so.0 libkleopatra.so.1 libknoteskolab.so.0 libknotes_xmlrpc.so.1 libkpimidentities.so.1 libkslox.so.0 libktnef.so.1 liblcms.so.1 libqgpgme.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/groupwisewizard (requires  libgpgme++.so.0 libgpgme.so.11 libkabc_groupwise.so.1 libkcal_groupwise.so.1 libkcal.so.2 libkdepim.so.1 libkleopatra.so.1 libkpimidentities.so.1 libktnef.so.1 liblcms.so.1 libqgpgme.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kandy (requires  libkcal.so.2 libkdepim.so.1 libktnef.so.1 liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kandy_client (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kaudiocreator (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kbanner.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblob.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kclock.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kcolorchooser (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kcoloredit (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kcron (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdvi (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/keuphoria.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kfiresaver.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kflux.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kfountain.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kgravity.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kiconedit (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kitchensync (requires  libkcal.so.2 libkdepim.so.1 libktnef.so.1 liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/klines.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/bin/klorenz.kss (requires  liblcms.so.1)

.....

```

ma cmq non mi ha ricompilato nessun pacchetto....è normale???

grazie

duffimc

p.s.

in quasi tutti broken mi richiede liblcms.so.1....what is???...

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai provato con -X?

----------

## duffimc

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> hai provato con -X?

 

no non avevo provato...

ho ottenuto...:

```

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_riscos.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_smoothblend.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_smoothblend.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_system.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_system.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_cde_config.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_cde_config.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_glow_config.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_glow_config.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_icewm_config.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_icewm_config.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_smoothblend_config.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin_smoothblend_config.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_flac.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_flac.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_lame.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_lame.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_vorbis.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_vorbis.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_wav.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libaudiocd_encoder_wav.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libegroupwarewizard.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libegroupwarewizard.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libexchangewizard.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libexchangewizard.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/libgroupwisewizard.so not owned by any package is broken! ***                                                                       

..........

.........

```

ma sempre non mi ha compilato nessun pacchetto....

What's Up???  :Rolling Eyes: 

thanks...

----------

## GiRa

Sporcheria rimasta, puoi cancellare quei file.

----------

## duffimc

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Sporcheria rimasta, puoi cancellare quei file.

 

quindi dovrei cancellare tutti i file del tipo:

```
/usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_riscos.so

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_smoothblend.so

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kwin3_system.so

```

giusto??

....ma in che modo??...sono un bel po di file...

thanks...

----------

## .:chrome:.

secondo me hai incasianto parecchio il tuo sistema

suggerimento: regenworld e poi emerge --depclean

----------

## duffimc

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> secondo me hai incasianto parecchio il tuo sistema
> 
> suggerimento: regenworld e poi emerge --depclean

 

..beh si in effetti qualche tempo fa causa rottura hd...durante la migrazione sul nuovo...mi sono perso la partizione /var...quindi il sistema non conosceva piu i programmi che erano installati per nn reinstallare il tutto ho deciso di riemerge man mano che mi capitavano tutti i programmi che utilizzavo....

è passato un po di tempo ed ho anche effettuato una ricompilazione di tutto il sistema...ma forse c'è ancora qualcosa che da fastidio...anche se il tutto funziona bene...

cmq...ho effettuato regenworld mi ha aggiunto 2 pacchetti ma depclean non ne ha rimosso nessuno....

Ma se volessi seguire il consiglio di GiRa???...come posso fare per eliminare tutti quei file??...ed inoltre posso danneggiare qualcosa in questo modo???

Grazie...

----------

## .:chrome:.

se i file non appatengono a nessun pacchetto non fai nessun danno.

per cancellarli conviene che ti fai uno script ad-hoc, altrimenti impazzisci

----------

## Scen

Per crearti la lista di file prova con questo metodo grezzo (non sono sicro al 100%, ma dovrebbe funzionare):

```

revdep-rebuild -nc -p -i | grep broken | awk {'print $2'} > lista.txt

```

Poi controlla il file lista.txt e vedi se ci sono elencati tutti i file da rimuovere.

Se è ok, vai con

```

cat lista.txt | xargs rm -iv

```

o, se non vuoi dare la conferma per ogni file

```

cat lista.txt | xargs rm -fv

```

----------

## duffimc

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Per crearti la lista di file prova con questo metodo grezzo (non sono sicro al 100%, ma dovrebbe funzionare):
> 
> ```
> 
> revdep-rebuild -nc -p -i | grep broken | awk {'print $2'} > lista.txt
> ...

 

Grazie per il metodo...

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se i file non appatengono a nessun pacchetto non fai nessun danno
> 
> 

 

C'è un modo per sapere se appartengono a qualche pacchetto??..

Grazie ancora...

----------

## Scen

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> C'è un modo per sapere se appartengono a qualche pacchetto??..
> 
> Grazie ancora...

 

Prova così:

```

for x in `cat lista.txt`; do equery belongs $x; done

```

N.B. I caratteri che racchiudono cat lista.txt li ottieni premendo AltGr+?

----------

## duffimc

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova così:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

...fatto dopo un po di tempo mi ha dato una lista di questo tipo:

```

[ Searching for file(s) containing in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/guarddog in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/kasablanca in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/tellico in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/egroupwarewizard in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/exchangewizard in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/groupwarewizard in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/groupwisewizard in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kandy in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kandy_client in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kaudiocreator in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kbanner.kss in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kblob.kss in *... ]

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kclock.kss in *... ]

.........

.......

```

....questo vuol dire che nn appartengono a nessun pacchetto???

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Onip

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....questo vuol dire che nn appartengono a nessun pacchetto???

 

esattamente, rimuovili pure...

Byez

----------

## duffimc

...thanks...

----------

